# Aligning, tuning, maintenance on my new (old) craftsman 113 table saw?



## Michael_JL (Apr 1, 2013)

I picked up a 113 model craftsman table saw recently. The seller says it ran great, they pulled it out of a building they were going to demo. It's looks to be in great shape and lightly used. It was priced right at $40, so I scooped it up. Comes w/ the subpar fence, probably subpar original miter gauge, riving knife, both wings, and a large button on/off switch - so its not the saw for the pro, but for the weekend hobbyist, it should serve me well until I know what I need to upgrade. I've never owned a table saw, only used others that have been set-up by the owners. Are there any tutorials out there on how to properly set this tool up, aligning everything, etc. Is there any preventative maintenance I should do now (lube points, replacement of known wear parts, etc.). Basically any tips or advice would be much appreciated.
thanks!


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

Google the model number and often you'll find an owner's manual online.

BTW, 113 was Sears' vendor code for Emerson Electric, who made lots of power tools for Sears for about 30 years. Bandsaws, lathes, radial arm saws, and numerous models of table saws - all were "113"-something. The way to describe the saw when referencing it here is by size (8,10,12 inch?) and whether it's belt drive or otherwise, aluminum or cast iron, etc. Lots of different 113's out there.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

It has a riving knife? A 113 saw? What model is it?

Anyway, there are several good videos on YouTube that go through the process of set-up. Also, you should be able to find the manual for that saw on-line. That has the recommended procedures needed to set-up that particular saw. Once you determine what you need to do you can check YouTube for a video that speaks to it.

An image of the saw as well as the model # will be a big help.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

subroc said:


> It has a riving knife? A 113 saw? What model is it?


I'm sure he means "splitter", which was part of the blade guard back then.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That is probably about the same saw I have used for the past 35 years. With proper technique, it will do anything you want it to do. I would recommend ugrading fence.

George


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Remove the saw from the stand and flip it upside down on top of the stand. You can now get at the workings to clean and adjust the moving parts etc. Once tuned up you will have a saw probably worth treating to a better fence.


----------



## Michael_JL (Apr 1, 2013)

Maylar said:


> I'm sure he means "splitter", which was part of the blade guard back then.


Yup, my mistake, I just glanced and thought it was ricin knife, but I was wrong.

This particular model is a 113.298720. Ive been googling and it looks like I could see a benefit from a linked chain (the current belt is worn and needs replaced anyway). However, how can I tell if my pulleys are in good enough shape and need replaced? Is a PALS a worthy upgrade? I am also tight on space, so I would love to mount my router to the right wing - are there any good plans for this?

Thanks


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

My saw is very similar to that, and has served me well for 35 years. All I've done to it is to upgrade to a Vega rip fence and a plastic link chain, both were very worth while doing. Your pulleys are likely OK.

Router table extension could be something like this:
http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/make-router-table-extension-table-saw/

edit: And if I ever have to realign the cradle again, I'll definitely invest in PALS.


----------

